# Lizards > Chameleons >  Happy Gunther in the shower

## crapwhereaminow

Shower time for Gunther! I killed his plant he usually hangs out on in the shower, so the poor guy had to make do with a log  :Smile: 
He's so spoiled. He doesn't open his eyes in the shower, but he'll open his mouth because he knows I'll drop treats (butterworms or waxworms) in there

It's getting pretty dry out here in CA, so he get's to sit in a shower with the steam and spray one or two times a week. (no the shower is not actually running on him, it's aimed at the wall and droplets/spray/mist are bouncing back onto him.) And he loves it, about 20 mins in I tried to take him out, and he would have none of it! My (normally) sweet boy puffed up and gaped at me  :Surprised: 






Silly boy drinking.



the aftermath



And here's a couple older pictures of Gunther when he's not soaking wet.

----------


## reptile65

So gorgeous!! I miss my chameleon  :Sad:

----------


## mommanessy247

> he'll open his mouth because he knows I'll drop treats (butterworms or waxworms) in there


 :ROFL:  
hilarious! i can just picture him sittin' there like "ahhhh." 

if he could talk he'd be like 
"step 1: open container of my favorite num nums. 
step 2: drop them, by the handful, into my wide open mouth."

----------


## Boanerges

Very beautiful colors  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What a gorgeous animal!  I love the bright colors!

----------


## JamieH

:Surprised:  I love the colors!! 

makes me want one haha

----------


## stratus_020202

What? the first pic is the same animal as the last? 

Amazing. He is purdy guy.  :Smile:

----------


## DC Reptiles

great looking chameleon, colors are fantastic!!

----------


## Alexandra V

Awesome looking cham. The "aftermath" pic is completely adorable, he looks so pleased lol!  :Razz:

----------


## LGL

That's really neat! He has gorgeous coloration!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Aw, he's such a cutie! Ambilobe? I have a Sambava male and Sambava female.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

soooo beautiful.......

----------


## babyknees

That is so cute!

----------


## mues155

Gunther is GORGEOUS!

----------

